# GLIS (Gentoo Linux Install Script)

## hachre

Hat das schon mal einer benutzt? Wie findet ihr es so?  :Smile: 

Welche Version habt ihr benutzt  :Smile: 

Ich finds stark - ich installier grad auf nem Laptop Gentoo mit Version 0.7-beta1

----------

## xonit

hi,

also ich würde das ja gerne testen nur ist das prob das man in der zeit wo man windoof 100 mal installiert hat gentoo nur einmal installiert  :Sad:   :Smile: .

bye

xonit

----------

## think4urs11

einmal installieren genügt doch auch (pro PC)   :Wink: 

ist ja nicht wie bei Windows wo man dem System beim altern zusehen kann und irgendwann freiwillig format c: macht...

----------

## Fibbs

Wo finde ich denn dieses install-script? Hab ein bisschen auf gentoo.org herumgesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden. Ich habe hier noch einen Primergy-Server rumstehen, den ich gern mal aufsetzen würde, da würde sich ein Test ja direkt anbieten.

----------

## hachre

http://glis.sourceforge.net

Dort steht auch gleich wie man es am besten anwendet.

----------

## zippelman

Dieses Script ist ja echt ne coole Sache aber irgendwie komme ich damit nich ganz zurecht. Der Partitionsabschnitt will nich funzen.

Ich habe:

/dev/hda1 swap

/dev/hda2 boot ext3

/dev/hda3 root ext3

die habe ich schon erstellt und formatiert. Ich müsste sie eigentlich nur einbinden, aber das funzt einfach nicht.

Wäre super wenn einer mal ne Beispielconfig posten könnte oder mir sagen könnte was ich im Partionsteil schreiben muss.Last edited by zippelman on Sun Nov 23, 2003 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris4linux

das sieht super aus, werd es bei gelegenheit mal testen und vielleicht auf ppc mit uebertragen  :Smile: 

- Chris

----------

## zippelman

Eine Beispiel config oder nur der Partitionsabschnitt würde mit echt sehr helfen.

PLZ

----------

## stream

ich wollte gerade glis auf vmware testen 

ich habe das paket mit wget runtergeladen. wenn ich es dann aber mit dem befehl tar xvjpf glis-0.1.tar.bz2 entpacken will bekomme ich die meldung:

bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

ich hab mir das paket dann nochmal runtergeladen, da ich vermutet habe, dass was beim downloaden schief gelaufen ist. habe aber weiterhin das problem.

hat jemand das gleiche problem bzw. welches format hat das file?

----------

## zippelman

Hatte genau das gleiche Prob, aber damit funzte es:

tar xvpf glis-0.1.tar.bz2

----------

## stream

danke für die lösung des problems

hast du das schon mit den partitionen zum laufen gebracht?

----------

## zippelman

öhm... ich denke schon, zumindest in mein altes k6-2 366er notebook ordentlich in Gange. Das Resultat werde ich dann wohl morgen oder Dienstag sehen. Danke der Nachfrage.

----------

## stream

kannst du vielleicht den auszug "# Partition Setup #" aus deiner config posten?

----------

## zippelman

```

#-----------------#

# Partition Setup #

#-----------------#

# Partition Guidelines:

# This is how I think partitioning should be setup.

# DISCLAIMER!!!!!! Wrong settings here WILL screw up your system!!!! BE CAREFUL!!!

# Again, x = partition number (this does NOT correspond to the /dev/hdax number)

# x should simply increase (starting at 0) as you add partitions to this file

# This is pretty self explanitory.

# Partition 'x' refers to "/dev/hda2" device.

PARTITION[0]="/dev/hda1"

PARTITION[1]="/dev/hda2"

PARTITION[2]="/dev/hda3"

# This is how big the partition should be.

# NOTE: if this is NOT NULL, the partition will be erased and repartitioned!

# NOTE: THIS MEANS TOTAL DATA LOSS!!!

# If this is not set, then it will use the existing partition(s) on the drive

# It should follow the below options for sizing:

#PARTITION_SIZE[x]="100M" # Size in MB

#PARTITION_SIZE[x]="40%" # Size in % of total drive space

#PARTITION_SIZE[x]="@"

# This special character ('@')means to take up the rest of the drive

# If you are set up GLIS to save the partition AFTER the current one,

# '@' will fill up to that partition

# This determines whether or not a partition gets formated or not.

# ie. If it is set to ext3, it will format the partition for ext3

# If it is not set, the partition will not be formated

# If the drive has been repartitioned and this is not set, install will fail

# because drive will have no usable format.

# Valid types are:

#  - ext2

#  - ext3

#  - reiserfs

#  - xfs

#  - jfs

#  - swap

#  - extended

# (NOTE: "extended" is for extended partitions. All paritions after partition number 4

# (ie. /dev/hda5) will be placed in the extended partition.) Also, only 1 extended

# partition can be defined.

PARTITION_TYPE[x]="ext3"

# This is the mount point for the partition.

# This is relative to the new (chroot) system

# ie. '/' will mount to /mnt/gentoo/

# For swap partitions, the proper mount point is "swap"

PARTITION_MOUNT[0]="swap"

PARTITION_MOUNT[1]="boot"

PARTITION_MOUNT[2]="/"

```

----------

